# *Highlifter Park-LouisianaMudPlayas*



## LouisianaMudPlaya (Mar 31, 2012)

Enjoy and Thanks for watching!


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

Yea buddy, awesome again


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice !


----------



## LouisianaMudPlaya (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

Looks like a good time!


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

Sweet vid!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

looks like a good time.. I need to make my way over there. its only about 2hrs and 15 mins


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

interesting choice of music .. but nice video


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

cool video ! that mud looks sooo nasty


----------



## LouisianaMudPlaya (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks everyone!

Blue Beast- Yeah I think it would be worth the drive. If you ever want to ride out there just let me know and ill get the crew together and we will make it happen.

backwoodsboy70- The south side of the park is really nasty! Its nothing but clay mud!


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

blue beast said:


> looks like a good time.. I need to make my way over there. its only about 2hrs and 15 mins


 Got some nasty stuff out there, but overall a great place to ride and just hang out


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

Lol the wheels and tires on the otherwise stock red RZR were mine. Diesels with Moto Monsters. Someone tell Nick to pay me for those, lol. Just a joke, not talking **** about Nick.


----------

